# Cannon ROCK!



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

well, this will probably be my last Jam for a good while. I think I did good on it, a few mistakes


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice to see your still rockin--i knew you be back


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

My all-time favorite made even better. Awsome !!! someday, we'll be able to say "we knew you back when".


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That sounded AWESOME!! It's great to see someone rocking out on a real guitar rather than that fake guitar hero thing. Keep it up!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome back for now
Glad to see you are putting your energy to good use!
very good again
nice little light show too!
I think you should do a haunt forum diddy


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow! Reminds me of Gary Hoey, you're that good. I wish there were more like you. There's been a real lack of talent when it comes to guitar players for the past 15 years. Maybe guys like you can bring it all back.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Rock on!!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

He rocks! He clowns! He haunts!

This lad's the real thing, folks... remember, ya saw him here first.

BTW glad to see ya back on!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Wow! Reminds me of Gary Hoey, you're that good. I wish there were more like you. There's been a real lack of talent when it comes to guitar players for the past 15 years. Maybe guys like you can bring it all back.


gary hoey is in town-with a new band and cd


----------

